# Problem mit TP-Link Router



## BK_90 (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich haben einen TP-Link TL-WR642g.

Mein Problem ist das ich nicht mehr ins "Menü" des Routers komme, da ich wohl das falsche Passwort aufgeschrieben habe.
Ein Reset über die Resettaste funktioniert nicht.

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte?

MFG BK_90


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2010)

Du musst die Resettaste auch richtig bedienen. Hast mal im Handbuch nachgelesen? Meistens muss man den 5s halten, das Gerät stromlos machen usw. Steht im Handbuch, dazu auch das Default Passwort, das nach dem Reset gesetzt ist.


----------



## BK_90 (6. Januar 2010)

Im Handbuch steht: With the router powered on, use a pin to press and
hold the Reset button(about 5 seconds) until the SYS LED becomes quick-flash from
slow-flash. And then release the button and wait the router to reboot to its factory default
settings.

Das bedeutet meinem Englisch nach, dass man den Router anschalten soll und dann die Reboottaste solang drücken muss bis die System-LED schnell blinkt (ungefähr 5 Sekunden) und dann wieder los lassen soll.

Oder?


----------



## K3n$! (6. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Router an ist, nehme eine Nadel, um den Resett schalter zu drücken und halte den Resettschalter (5 Sekunden lang) bis die SYS LED vom schnellen Blinken ins langsame Blinken übergeht.
Dann lass den Schalter los und warte bis der Router neustartet, um die Werkseinstellungen zu laden.

Ungefär so steht das da oben


----------



## BK_90 (6. Januar 2010)

Jo danke einen kleinen Fehler hast aber glaub  : "becomes quick-flash from
slow-flash" heißt glaub das von langsamen Blinken zu schnellem Blinken übergeht.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Januar 2010)

Stimmt^^

da hab ich dann wohl from mit to vertauscht 

Hast du es denn schon hinbekommen ?


----------



## BK_90 (6. Januar 2010)

Nein das ganze drücken bringt ja nichts wie oben beschrieben.

Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2010)

Hast auch das richtige Default Passwort genommen?


----------



## BK_90 (6. Januar 2010)

Bei TP-Link ist Benutzername= Passwort, zumindest im Default- "Modus" und so hab ichs auch gemacht. Allerdings macht er schon gar keinen Reset, da die LED immer gleich langsam blinkt.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab nen TD-W8920GB. Wenn ich den resetten will nehm ich ne Nadel und steck die ca. 5-10sec. Dann blinken alle Laternen und gut ist.


----------



## BK_90 (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja schön für dich wenn es bei dir so geht, allerdings funktioniert die Methode aus dem Handbuch (also wie deine) bei meinem Gerät nicht, was ich schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben hab. Es blinkt nichts schneller egal wie lange man Reset drückt.


----------



## dot (8. Januar 2010)

Ist die Bezeichnung des Models in deinem Eingangspost falsch? Google findet zu dem Teil ja fast nichts.


----------



## BK_90 (8. Januar 2010)

Ja sorry, hab dan A drin wo ein R hin muss, habs jetzt geändert. TP-Link TL-WR642g


----------



## dot (8. Januar 2010)

Laut Anleitung (http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/200865140530.pdf) 5 Sekunden den Resetknopf druecken.

User + Passwort nach dem Reset: admin


----------



## Hasamaatlas (8. Januar 2010)

Nabend,

das schon mal probiert?

TP-LINK FAQ



> *Method 1:*
> Directly press and hold the reset button on the rear panel with a pin for approximately 6 to 10 seconds when the device is running, then the device will be reset and reboot automatically.
> 
> *Method 2:*
> ...


----------



## BK_90 (9. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank, Methode 2 hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (9. Januar 2010)

Na bitte, hat doch geklappt.


----------



## BK_90 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hätt ein weiteres Problem: Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen TP-Link TL-WA501G AccessPoint geholt, mit dem ich meinen Philips-Fernsehr mit Internet versorgen möchte.

Nun hab ich im Router, den ich dank euch wieder konfigurieren kann, den Bridge-Modus aktiviert und die MAC-Adresse des Accesspoints eingegeben. Im Accesspoint hab ich da den Bridge-Modus Point-to-Point aktiviert und die MAC des Routers eingegeben.

Nun hab ich das ich Problem, dass ich keine Internetverbindung über den Accesspoint bekomme, auch nicht, wenn ich den Accesspoint per LAN an den PC anschließe.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!


----------



## Hasamaatlas (10. Januar 2010)

Ist der AP per Kabel am Router angeschlossen? Wenn per Kabel angeschlossen dann laß den AP als AP laufen.

Ansonsten laß das Dingens als Repeater laufen.


----------



## BK_90 (10. Januar 2010)

Also der Accesspoint soll per WLAN an den Router angebunden werden und dann per Kabel an den Fernseher angeschlossen werden. Allerdings bekomm ich im Bridge, sowie im Client Modus keine Internetverbindung. Meinst du das der Repeatermodus der richtige ist?


----------



## Hasamaatlas (10. Januar 2010)

Jap, nimm den Repeatermodus.


----------



## BK_90 (10. Januar 2010)

Wiederum Danke für deine Hilfe, hat wieder einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön.


----------

